#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Malaysia to fully re open MAY 1st

## david44

Malaysia opens borders to international visitors from April 1

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

So forget evening boat cruises to meet interesting blokes.

Stick a few more snags on that barbie Willy

Do you mind if I bring a few pals? I'm sure Sabang, Backspin, Ohho, Cy Hal , Switch , Ant will get the party buzzing , while me an you show Katie and MsKit how to cook it up Ozzie style on the dance floor.

Is it smart casual or naturist as usual, I've got a bonzer Pollit recipe for teh sleepover crew and 2.5 condoms.

If I bring a couple of spare katoeys willy pick us up from Padang Bizarre ?

----------

